
Statistics of the Universe: Exa-Calculations and Cosmology’s Data Deluge [pdf] - Katydid
http://on-demand.gputechconf.com/gtc/2015/presentation/S5509-Deborah-Bard-Matthew-Bellis.pdf
======
dang
Url changed from [http://on-demand-gtc.gputechconf.com/gtc-
quicklink/7lMw30#st...](http://on-demand-gtc.gputechconf.com/gtc-
quicklink/7lMw30#sthash.QiIgvkcE.dpuf), which points to this.

